# Summer fertilizing



## bullsie (Jun 2, 2014)

This will be the first summer I put my plants out with Throw and Grow in them. I think the Catts will be alright with the dosage listed but am a bit concerned about the Phrags. Any suggestions or recommendations or experiences?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 2, 2014)

Will you be growing the phrags in "wet feet" (in a saucer) outdoors or allow it to freely drain. If the former, reduce the concentration to prevent salt build-up in the saucer (and remember to occasionally empty the saucer). If the latter, should be ok, though you may want to go half-strength anyway.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 2, 2014)

bullsie said:


> This will be the first summer I put my plants out with Throw and Grow in them. I think the Catts will be alright with the dosage listed but am a bit concerned about the Phrags. Any suggestions or recommendations or experiences?



I'll be interested to see how your catts do, too. Me and 2 other orchid friends have been doing this for years thinking that the pellets will feed our plants while we water. And admittedly in my case I'd pretty much stopped the usual fertilier/water method ('The Pellets will do it won't they?') One friend announced to me that she believes she's been under feeding her collection and since adding normal water/fert *back* into her habits her collection has restarted growing and blooming better. So while I still put pellets in the pots I don't trust them to actually 'melt' and feed my collection. BUT you live were it actually rains (what a concept) whereas I do not, so the pellets would have the ability to 'melt' for you. My collection is grown rather dry, so the pellets never stay wet enough to 'melt', erode, release, whatever you want to call it.

Having said that I wouldn't put *anything* in the pot with the phrags. I'd water them with as pure a water as you could find keeping them constantly moist and feed sparingly.


----------



## bullsie (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm reviving this topic! 

Wanted to say, that my plants did quite well with the Throw and Grow. And yes, we do get a consistent amount of rain. I didn't have any to use last summer, so they got short changed a bit. I did use Miracle Gro's, but heard it was high in salts so will not be using it. Although everyone survived quite well.

But recently came upon an article regarding the Catasetum group. Because of the high fertilizer needs during growing, one grower used both time released and fertilizer in water at the same time. I may try that with a number of my plants, Catts being one of them. Not sure what I will do with the Paphs as I haven't grown them in a spell, and the Phrags did alright with a few granules of the stuff.

My biggest question presently is anyone have experience with Osmocote fertilizer with regard to Throw and Grow fertilizer? One better for some things than others?


----------



## AdamD (Mar 14, 2016)

I use osmocote plus on my catasetums. Works like a charm, even in high temps (100F +). Never tried it on slippers, was too worried about capsule burst, which is a non-factor so far. I do supplement feed granular K-Lite in water along with the time release every once in a while.


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2016)

Susan, I wouldn't use Osmacote on Phrags. at all. I will
use it outside for perennials, but the slow release is really,
really sloooooow and I have some still hanging around from
spring of last year. We get a LOT of rain. I don't trust the stuff
on orchids, especially Paphs. and Phrags.


----------



## Ray (Mar 16, 2016)

Not all slow release fertilizers are created equal. Not only do formulas vary, but the "life span" is also a design factor, and that duration is determined entirely by the temperature of the medium.

The Greencare MSU controlled-release formulas, for example (which I no longer carry due to very poor demand), released nutrients for 5 months at a medium temperature of 60F, 4 @ 70, 3 @ 80, or only 2 months at 90F.


----------



## bullsie (Mar 17, 2016)

Ray said:


> Not all slow release fertilizers are created equal. Not only do formulas vary, but the "life span" is also a design factor, and that duration is determined entirely by the temperature of the medium.
> 
> The Greencare MSU controlled-release formulas, for example (which I no longer carry due to very poor demand), released nutrients for 5 months at a medium temperature of 60F, 4 @ 70, 3 @ 80, or only 2 months at 90F.



I think the Throw and Grow did something like that. It disappeared pretty quickly the summer I used it. Warm temps and lots of rain! But I didn't mind as my guys were outside and for a spell, it can be the only fertilizer they get - some better than none. I think that is why this year, all goes well, I will be doing both types of fertilizing on some of my plants.

I hadn't realized about the Greencare MSU Ray. I am going to look into that one now. Thanks! And I like the idea of the Osmocote plus AdamD. My Catesetums are holding their own for their first winter with me. I am just minding time till I can start watering them!


----------

